# Sleeping under paper towels



## cole&winnie (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi! I've had my hedgie Winnie for three months now and I got lucky because it only took about two weeks to potty train her!😊 About two weeks ago she got a new C and C cage so she could have more space and she loved it! But now I am waking up in the mornings with her asleep under the paper towel I place under her wheel as her "litter box". I don't know what to do. She used to go back in her house but now she stays there. Is there something I should add to her cage? I don't know how to stop her from sleeping under it after she peed and pooped on it.
Thank you!


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome, and congratulations on the easy potty training!

Mine never slept under a paper towel, but she always wanted to do her business under it rather than on top, to the point that she would sometimes try to go under the entire tray and get it propped up where she could not even crawl inside it or into her wheel. I ended up switching her tray to a large aluminum baking tray that her wheel could fit inside and using Yesterday's News litter instead of the paper towel.

What is her house like? Mine used to love flattening out under her wheel because of the tight space. Yours may feel more comfortable under the paper towel than in her house because she feels hidden and safe there. For mine, I have an igloo with a piece of fleece that she loved until I introduced her dig box, which is filled 7" deep with fleece strips. Try providing something in her house that she can dig into and bury herself in like a piece of no pill fleece or some strips cut out of one.


----------



## cole&winnie (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'm definitely going put more pieces of fleece in her house now because she does have one square of fleece but that probably isnt enough. I didn't want to make her house to stuffed but I'll try a couple of more pieces and see how that goes. I did end up switched her to a large litter box to fit her wheel and I bought yesterdays news litter too! It did help because she doesn't try to sleep in it but I will see if more fleece makes her more comfortable. 
Thank so much for your help!


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

You're welcome! I'm glad to help. The one thing to watch out for is that some hedgies will try to eat Yesterday's News, so keep a close eye on her for a few days to make sure she isn't doing so.


----------

